# LA-Z-START REMOTE AUTO STARTER



## aci2468 (Dec 20, 2015)

I HAVE AN OLD BUT, NEW LA-Z-START UNIT FROM 2000. I AM LOOKING FOR THE INSTALLATION SHEET, ANY HELP OUT THERE?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It might be easier just to post pictures of the harnesses and I can tell you where they go


----------

